# Lightroom Mobile Watermarks



## Andrew McLean (Oct 20, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:  iOS / Android

Desktop Operating System: Mac

Desktop Lightroom Version: 
_Lightroom Classic_

Question or Description of Problem:
I’m reading a lot about the latest release but I haven’t come across anything regarding the ability to add a watermark via the lightroom mobile app on either my iPad or iPhone.  Primarily I need it during the draft phase when I have the images synced to my iPad and I want to share an image which is now a strong focus of the mobile app.


----------



## Traktor (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi,
Adding watermarks is not possible in lightroom mobile yet.


----------

